# 01379000118



## Annita (14 Juli 2009)

Mo. den 13.07.09 hatte ich etwa um 15:00h einen Anruf in Abwesenheit von folgender Nummer 01379000118. Ich denke es handelt sich dabei um einen Abzockanruf, habe aber nicht zurück gerufen. Ich selbst habe eine 0176-Nummer, weiß nicht ob das irgendwie weiter hilft.


----------



## Brüno___ (14 Juli 2009)

*Aw: 01379000118*

Hallo,

diese Nummer hat heute (14.07.2009) Morgen (4:58h !!!!!) auch bei mir angerufen.
Bin natürlich nicht rangegangen da ich noch geschlafen habe.
Das scheint also echt ne Abzockernummmer zu sein...

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Juli 2009)

*Aw: 01379000118*

guten tag auch,
ja diese nummer hat bei mir heut nacht auch angerufen...bin auch nicht ran gegangen...
scheint eine abzock nummer zu sein...
auf keinen fall darauf reagieren...!!!
alla gruz


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Juli 2009)

*Aw: 01379000118*

und was ich vergessen habe es ist ein sogenannter "PINGBETRUG" anruf...
schaut hier und meldet es...
Bundesnetzagentur | Rufnummernmissbrauch - Spam - Dialer
gruz


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Juli 2009)

*Aw: 01379000118*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...sogenannter "PINGBETRUG"...


Kein "so genannter" Pingbetrug, sondern Betrug - und daher ein Fall für eine Strafanzeige



> meldet es...
> Bundesnetzagentur | Rufnummernmissbrauch - Spam - Dialer
> gruz


Man sollte das unter rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de melden - aber ich halte persönlich eine Strafanzeige für sinnvoller, wenn dieser Strafanzeige die Informationen dieses Beitrags hier (--> hier klicken)beiliegen.

Viele Staatsanwaltschaften haben eine Mailadresse:
Orts- u. Gerichtsverzeichnis

dort deinen Wohnort eingeben und nach "Staatsanwaltschaft" schauen. Oft gibt es eine Mailadresse. Bitte unbedingt den obigen Link ergänzen und einen Link hierher.
-----

Nachtrag: Vermutlich (aber das ist nur der Blick in die Glaskugel) ist die Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover zuständig. Der Verantwortliche heißt (so meine Glaskugel) V* N* und ist Südeuropäer. Meine Glaskugel sagt, dass Anzeigenerstatter sich unbedingt hier anmelden sollen für weitere Hinweise.

Lesezeichen 01379000118 01379 000118 1379000118 01379000112 01379 000112


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juli 2009)

*Aw: 01379000118*

Hallo,
ich hatte heute Morgen ebenfalls einen kurzen Anruf, es klingelte nur einmal, von dieser Nummer und ging n i c h t `ran.
Gruß
Sylvia Schulz


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juli 2009)

*Aw: 01379000118*

bei mir hat die nummer auch um 10.55 h kurz angerufen (einmal klingeln lassen)....
also - vorsicht bei der nummer 01379000118 !!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juli 2009)

*Aw: 01379000118*

hmm.. bei mir auch heute um 05:09 hmm... ich frage mich nur wo die die nummer her haben...-.-


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juli 2009)

*Aw: 01379000118*

ich hatte heute morgen um 1:44 Uhr auch einen Anruf von dieser Tele-Nr.:

01379000118

...ist sicherlich ein [........] Ich werde es jetzt mal melden gem. den unten angegeben Links. Danke auf jeden Fall...dachte mir schon, dass da etwas nicht stimmen kann, aber jetzt hab ich die Gewissheit


----------



## SannSpeed (15 Juli 2009)

*Aw: 01379000118*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich hatte heute morgen um 1:44 Uhr auch einen Anruf von dieser Tele-Nr.:
> 
> 01379000118
> 
> ...ist sicherlich ein [........] Ich werde es jetzt mal melden gem. den unten angegeben Links. Danke auf jeden Fall...dachte mir schon, dass da etwas nicht stimmen kann, aber jetzt hab ich die Gewissheit



gerade eben.
aber mit der 119 hinten!


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juli 2009)

*Aw: 01379000118*

bei mir das selbe heut nacht, gegen 2:30 uhr. einmal klingeln und ende. hatte ja gar keine chance ranzugehen. in der nacht, wenn man so schön verschlafen is, schaut man ja nich unbedingt erst die nummer an, sondern geht ran. bin ganz froh das es nur einmal geklingelt hat


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juli 2009)

*Aw: 01379000118*

Hallo auch bei mir hatte heute mein Handy geklingelt mit der selben Nr.bin auch nicht rangegangen.Wo haben die bloss meine Telefonnr her?


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Juli 2009)

*Aw: 01379000118*

Wo haben die nur die Nummern her? Das ist ganz einfach: sie probieren alle Nummern aus...*

01379000118
01379000119*

Ihr lieben Betroffenen da draußen - lest Ihr eigentlich die Ratschläge, die hier stehen oder gehört Ihr zu der Sorte von Menschen, die zufrieden sind, wenn sie darüber geredet haben? 

Es wäre verdammt nett, wenn Ihr hier schreiben würdet, ob Ihr Beschwerde bei der Bundesnetzagentur oder Strafanzeige macht. Das wäre eine sehr wichtige Information für uns hier. In diesem Falle scheitern sonst Ermittlungen daran, dass es keine Strafanzeigen gibt. Denn ermittelt wird ohnehin schon - aber man braucht Geschädigte. Auch angepingt zu werden, ohne zurück gerufen zu haben, stellt einen Betrugsversuch dar und ist nach §263 strafbar. Wenn aber wieder nur drei oder vier Betroffene Strafanzeige stellen, wird das Verfahren wieder eingestellt.

Wahrscheinlich zu viel verlangt. Es ist einem ja kein Schaden entstanden und warum sollte man sich engagieren, um andere zu schützen oder anderen zu helfen? Das machen wohl nur Idioten wie wir. Für meinen Teil: noch!
:evil:


----------



## DaQuasi (16 Juli 2009)

*Aw: 01379000118*

Joa - auch ich hatte grade den Anruf der -118 Nummer.
Werde es auch entsprechend weiterleiten.

MfG


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juli 2009)

*Aw: 01379000118*

Auch bei mir wurde angerufen: 16.7.2009 00:51
Habe es bereits bei der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juli 2009)

*Aw: 01379000118*

Anruf bei mir am 15.07.09 01:21, gemeldet an BNA
GH


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juli 2009)

*Aw: 01379000118*

Strafanzeige machen


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juli 2009)

*Aw: 01379000118*

https://service.polizei.nrw.de/egovernment/service/sonstige.php

An alle Geschädigten der Rufnummer 01379000118. 

Ich wurde ebenso belästigt mitten in der Nacht. Jetzt reichts, habe dem Vorstand der Telekom geschrieben und gleichzeitig eine Strafanzeige bei https://service.polizei.nrw.de gestellt.

An Alle: Je mehr Strafanzeigen - um so schneller wird der Fall bearbeitet. 

Ich werde dieser Sache bis zum Schuß nachgehen, ich will wissen, wer dahinter steckt.

Bitte antworten und vor allem Strafanzeige stellen!
L. G. 
MA


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Juli 2009)

*Aw: 01379000118*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> https://service.polizei.nrw.de/egovernment/service/sonstige.phpAn Alle: Je mehr Strafanzeigen - um so schneller wird der Fall bearbeitet.


Leider stimmt das so nicht. Richtig ist aber: *Ohne* Strafanzeigen gibt es *auf keinen Fall* Ermittlungen.


> Ich werde dieser Sache bis zum Schuß nachgehen, ich will wissen, wer dahinter steckt.


Dann aber bitte nicht mit einer Online-Strafanzeige, sondern *genau so, wie es hier angeraten wird:*
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...-und-dialer/58742-01379000118.html#post286555 
(bitte anklicken)


> Man sollte das unter rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de melden - aber ich halte persönlich eine Strafanzeige für sinnvoller, wenn dieser Strafanzeige die Informationen dieses Beitrags hier (--> hier klicken)beiliegen.
> 
> Viele Staatsanwaltschaften haben eine Mailadresse:
> Orts- u. Gerichtsverzeichnis
> ...



*Und nur so!*

In dem Fall wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die StA Hannover ermitteln, wenn überhaupt ermittelt werden wird. Dazu muß erst jemand die StA Hannover von ihrer irrigen Meinung abbringen, dass es nichts zu ermitteln gibt. Das passiert aber bereits 

Wenn Du wissen willst, wer wirklich dahinter steckt, musst Du weiter hier lesen. Ich denke, dass wir es bald wissen werden...

PS: Wer wissen will, an wen die Deutsche Telekom als NUmmerninhaber die Nummer vermietet hat, muß sie fragen. Da die Telekom sich erfahrungsgemäß weigern wird, diese Informationen heraus zu geben, kann man gleich mit etwas Druck agieren:
z.B.: *Einfordern* der Informationen unter Berufung auf §13a UKlaG zur Abwehr der Belästigung durch den Anruf anstatt "Bitte um die Info". 
Darauf hinweisen, dass einem aufgrund der Belästigung die Auskunft zusteht, hat sich ebenfalls bewährt. 
Man kann auch gleich schreiben, dass dieser Informationsanspruch unabhängig davon ist, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft ermitteln wird - denn für den StA geht es um die strafrechtliche Seite - als Betroffener hat man aber einen _zivilrechtlichen_ Anspruch auf die Information. Das ist im Prinzip juristisch vielleicht alles Geblubber, aber die Telekom ist dann vielleicht etwas kooperativer.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2009)

*Aw: 01379000118*

Ja, natürlich habe ich der Bundesnetzagentur auch diesen Rufnummernmissbrauch mitgeteilt. Ich werde diesen Fall hier verfolgen und alles mögliche tun, dass der Fall geklärt wird.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Juli 2009)

*Aw: 01379000118*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...und alles mögliche tun, dass der Fall geklärt wird...


Dann mach einen scan/Foto von Deinem Handydisplay, schreibe kurz zusammen, was passiert ist, kopier Dir einen Link zu diesem Thread hier und schicke das alles an
poststelle(at)sta-h.niedersachsen.de

Mit lieben Grüßen an den Staatsanwalt 
(Wärest Du hier angemeldet, könnte ich Dir den Namen des Staatsanwaltes nennen, der keinen Betrug darin sieht und den Namen des Oberstaatsanwaltes, der diese Auffassung im Moment vermutlich überprüft.)

PS: Ich finde Deine Einstellung richtig und bin froh um jeden, der sich engagiert. Wir hier im Forum haben, was dieses Thema angeht, bisher meist eher frustrierende Erfahrungen gemacht, was das Engagement von Staatsanwälten angeht - aber man kann sich die Staatsanwälte eben nicht aussuchen...

Mir geht es nur darum, den Zeitverlust zu vermeiden, der durch eine Onlineanzeige zwangsläufig entsteht. Bis das dann landet, wo es vermutlich hingehört, vergehen Wochen.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juli 2009)

*Aw: 01379000118*

Wie ist denn der Name d. Staatsanwalts. Muß ich dafür registriert sein??

Bzgl. meiner Strafanzeige bat ich der Polizei um Weiterleitung an die zuständige Direktion. Ich werde da auch nochmal nachhaken.

Ja,  reden allein nützt nichts, also müssen wir handeln. Ich habe genug Erfahrung bzgl. unseriöser Firmen und kenne viel über die Verfahrensweise und Tricks. 

Ich möchte gern wissen, wieviel Personen außer mir Strafanzeige gegen die unbekannte Firma gestellt hat.

Wir sollten uns zusammentun und gemeinsam dagen vorgehen!!!
Gruß


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juli 2009)

*Aw: 01379000118*

(...)


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2009)

*Aw: 01379000118*

so, 
ich hatte gestern einen Termin bei der Polizei. Er sagt, es reiche nicht aus, um eine Strafanzeige zu machen. 

Was aber durchaus ginge, eine Betrugsanzeige zu machen. 

An alle:
Kann mir bzw. uns da jemand helfen? Es kann ja nicht sein, dass die Firma (Sitz in Hannover) nach lust und laune so weitermacht.

Jeder sollte dies direkt ermitteln!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2009)

*Aw: 01379000118*

Hallo ?????

Ist hier keiner?


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2009)

*Aw: 01379000118*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich hatte gestern einen Termin bei der Polizei. Er sagt, es reiche nicht aus, um eine Strafanzeige zu machen.
> 
> Was aber durchaus ginge, eine Betrugsanzeige zu machen.


Wie wär's mit anmelden? 

Bei der Polizei, wo? Was ist der Unterschied zwischen "Strafanzeige" und "Betrugsanzeige"? Das müssten die doch deutlicher erklärt haben...


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juli 2009)

*Aw: 01379000118*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Es kann ja nicht sein, dass die Firma (Sitz in Hannover) nach lust und laune so weitermacht.


Bitte dringend hier anmelden zwecks weiterem Austausch. Bitzte Handydisplay abfotografieren oder scannen und dann Strafanzeige machen. Steht hier alles erklärt.

Welche Firma in Hannover? Welche 0137? Wer informierte, dass es eine Firma in Hannover ist?

Noch einmal: Dringend anmelden. Wer will, kann mir ein Handydisplayfoto schicken 

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 00:44:16 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 00:43:19 ----------




Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...bei der Polizei. Er sagt, es reiche nicht aus, um eine Strafanzeige zu machen.


Das zu entscheiden, ist NICHT Aufgabe des Beamten, der die Anzeige aufnimmt. Die Diagnosen beim Arzt macht ja auch nicht die Sprechstundenhilfe.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2009)

*Aw: 01379000118*

So, ich habe mich nun entlich registriert. Diese Nummer: 01379000118 hat mich Nachts am 15.07.09 angerufen. 

Der Polizist nannte mir zwar den Firmennamen, allerdings habe ich ihn vergessen. Er sagte, er ruft bei der Firma mal an. 

Und nun?

L. G.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juli 2009)

*Aw: 01379000118*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Der Polizist nannte mir zwar den Firmennamen, allerdings habe ich ihn vergessen. Er sagte, er ruft bei der Firma mal an.
> Und nun?


Sei mir bitte nicht böse, aber das klingt schon sehr abenteuerlich... Der Polizist wusste, wem die Nummer gehört? Wie denn das??? Die Nummer gehört einer gewissen "Deutsche Telekom AG", ein Name, den Du wohl eher nicht vergessen hättest.
Wenn der Polizist aber wusste, an wen die Nummer vergeben wurde - dann würde mich schon interessieren, woher er das weiß...
Offenbar hast Du nicht angemeldet gepostet und erscheinbst daher immer noch als unregistriert. Bevor wir weiter darüber philosophieren: Schau, dass Du ein Foto vom Handydisplay herbekommst. Und: in welcher Stadt warst Du bei der Polizei?

Ich opfere hier sehr viel Zeit für diese 0137-Geschichte und ich dulde (mir ggü.) nicht, dass hier irgendetwas vermasselt wird...


----------



## 79Ma (30 Juli 2009)

*Aw: 01379000118*

ja. ich kenne mich hier ja noch nicht so richtig aus. ich kann das leider nicht fotographieren, da die nummer leider nicht mehr erkenntlich ist. 
außerdem opfere ich doch auch meine zeit. ich sagte ja, dass der polizist mir gesagt hat welche firma das ist. das problem: als ich ihn sagte er solle mir den firmennamen aufschreiben, antwortete er: dies wäre nicht so gut. er würde dort wohl anrufen.

Ich kann ja versuchen, doch noch die firma ausfindig zu machen. Das wäre kein Problem.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juli 2009)

*Aw: 01379000118*



79Ma schrieb:


> Ich kann ja versuchen, doch noch die firma ausfindig zu machen. Das wäre kein Problem.


Das wäre klasse!
Schade, dass Du die Nummer gelöscht hast. So gibt es weiterhin keinen bestätigten Beleg, dass die Pings überhaupt stattgefunden haben 

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:54:02 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:53:12 ----------




79Ma schrieb:


> außerdem opfere ich doch auch meine zeit.


klar... Danke dafür.


----------



## 79Ma (31 Juli 2009)

*Aw: 01379000118*

Mein Handy hat die Nummer automatisch gelöscht, da die Speicherkapazität nicht so hoch ist. 

Ich habe die Telekom zuletzt heute um 17:07 Uhr sowohl telefonisch als auch schriftlich vor ca. 1,5 Wochen aufgefordert, mir die Firma mitzuteilen und habe mich auf §13a berufen. Angeblich bekomme ich Post. Ich werde dann mal bis Montag abwarten. Ansonsten werde ich mein Anprechpartner bei der Polizei in Hannover / Ost ansprechen. 

Kann ich dich auch wo anders erreichen? 
:smile:


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Juli 2009)

*Aw: 01379000118*



79Ma schrieb:


> ...Anprechpartner bei der Polizei in Hannover / Ost ansprechen...


Au weia, Hannover... Wenn Dein Handyspeicher das nicht mehr hat, bleibt es dabei: Es gibt keinen Beleg. Nuja, irgendwer wird schon ein Display fotografiert haben. Wer so 'was sieht, bitte mir gleich mitteilen. Mich anderswo erreichen dürfte nicht nötig sein. Mich wundert nur immer noch, mit welcher Firma der Herr Polizist telefoniert haben will... Seltsame Sache, allemal. Warten wir auf die Telekom. Mal sehen, wer noch alles um den Kot (oder Kott?)höfer Damm usw herum anzutreffen ist - im Moment ist das ja das Pinger-Dorado. Frag doch mal den Polizist in Hannover, warum das so ist.


----------



## 79Ma (11 August 2009)

*Aw: 01379000118*

Das ist die angebliche Firma:

Hecklinger GV u. Bau GmbH
Köthoferdamm 7
30177 Hannover

Die Telekom  hat nun wegen Verdachts auf Missbrauch die Nummer
gekündigt und abgeschaltet. (Ohh, wow, da haben die ja tolle Arbeit geleistet).

So, das erste haben wir schonmal. Aber so leicht kommen die mir nicht davon. Mal schauen, was mir da so einfällt. 

Gibts sonst was neues???????


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 August 2009)

*Aw: 01379000118*



79Ma schrieb:


> Mal schauen, was mir da so einfällt.


Mal schauen, ja - und zwar hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...-und-dialer/58742-01379000118.html#post286555

Stelle Strafanzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover
per Mail an
poststelle(at)sta-h.niedersachsen.de

Hast Du das noch nicht gemacht? Schade. Dann mach es jetzt gleich.
Danke.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 August 2009)

*Aw: 01379000118*

Nach meinem Kenntnisstand geht die StA Hannover weiterhin nicht von Betrug aus. Da offenbar sehr wenige (eher keine) Betroffenen Strafanzeige stellen, wird es - auch angesichts der BNetzA-Weigerung, 0137-Pingbetrug wie in TKG §67 gefordert stets an die StA zu melden - weiterhin so sein, dass 0137-Pingbetrug zwar Betrug ist, aber nicht verfolgt wird. 
Daher stelle ich hiermit alle meine Aktivitäten in diesem Zusammenhang ein.
Betroffene erhalten in diesem Forum genug Hinweise, sodass ein weiterer Zeitaufwand meinerseits nicht effektiv ist.
und tschüß.


----------

